# Pokémemes



## VMM (Jun 4, 2013)

Since there is been a recent trend of posting pokémemes on Pokémon X and Y thread,
I think it would be nice to have a all new thread for Pokémemes on a more suitable place, the EoF.

Here are the previous memes:


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 4, 2013)

Nothing really tops the first one, since as a kid with ruby I kinda realized that as well.


----------



## broitsak (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Camplord (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## GameWinner (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Jun 6, 2013)

I too like le may mays (*insert lemon key face here*), but do comics/assorted screenshots/etc. really count?


----------



## alex_0706 (Jun 6, 2013)

no poke eggs













pokegentleman













dont come back please


















Spoiler


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 6, 2013)

>Pokememes

nope


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 6, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I too like le may mays (*insert lemon key face here*), but do comics/assorted screenshots/etc. really count?


 


Guild McCommunist said:


> >Pokememes
> 
> nope


 
Hitting the nail on the head.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## VMM (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 7, 2013)

_(Extra Credits go to Antilogy and the rest of the IRC crew)_

_*//inb4Tears ;O;*_


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 8, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


>


 
Holy shit is the one on the right Catboy??


----------



## Camplord (Jun 8, 2013)

And remember! White is a primary colour!


----------



## Ethevion (Jun 8, 2013)

Camplord said:


> -media snip-
> And remember! White is a primary colour!


Omg, this killed me. I was tearing for most of it.


----------



## VMM (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## DiabloStorm (Jun 21, 2013)

Sagat said:


> Omg, this killed me. I was tearing for most of it.


I linked this playlist somewhere before, I can't believe you haven't seen it, it's fucking hilarious. (FYI the playthrough ends abruptly but supposedly the rom gets pretty fucked up beyond a certain point anyway.)

Also (not directed at you) I find this funny:


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## Camplord (Jun 29, 2013)

This is just as good as the Lost in Translation Pokemon Green!


Oh, and remember to insert the pin of Xiuci into the holy figure.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 29, 2013)

The Elf Gear has been omited xiuci


----------



## Deleted member 319809 (Jun 29, 2013)

how do i flipped voltorb


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 29, 2013)

well i'm glad that you're staying away from emigre.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 5, 2013)

Double post because I can


----------



## Deleted member 319809 (Jul 5, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


> Double post because I can
> 
> <snip>


That's not a Dragon Gem, it's a Dragon Ball!


----------



## Gahars (Jul 6, 2013)

Nebuleon said:


> That's not a Dragon Gem, it's a Dragon Ball!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 6, 2013)

Camplord said:


> This is just as good as the Lost in Translation Pokemon Green!
> 
> 
> Oh, and remember to insert the pin of Xiuci into the holy figure.





I saw some of those, I LOL'd pretty hard


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Flame (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## broitsak (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Ethevion (Jul 8, 2013)

Camplord said:


> This is just as good as the Lost in Translation Pokemon Green!
> -viet snip-
> 
> Oh, and remember to insert the pin of Xiuci into the holy figure.


 
Lol, 'Are you a boy or gir?'


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 9, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Holy shit is the one on the right Catboy??


 




I am starting to think they are on to me.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## broitsak (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## _kbnft (Aug 2, 2013)

I wanna get this game >_<


----------



## Duo8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Camplord said:


> This is just as good as the Lost in Translation Pokemon Green!
> 
> 
> Oh, and remember to insert the pin of Xiuci into the holy figure.



I lol'd really hard.
Wonder if I can get more of these copies.


----------



## Camplord (Aug 2, 2013)

Duo8 said:


> I lol'd really hard.
> Wonder if I can get more of these copies.


 

You mean as in if I embed more of these in here or are you asking for similar one?


----------



## Duo8 (Aug 3, 2013)

Camplord said:


> You mean as in if I embed more of these in here or are you asking for similar one?


No. I meant if I can find the ROM, or maybe a cart similar to this.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Dartz150 (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Aug 24, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


>


 
This is from tumblr, right?


----------



## broitsak (Aug 24, 2013)

Edit: Screw you, iPhone.


----------



## VMM (May 9, 2014)




----------



## VMM (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## GameWinner (Jul 18, 2014)

I always wondered how Pokemon learn TMs and HMs.
How?


----------



## pokefloote (Jul 18, 2014)

Apply disc to forehead.
Instantly learn to breathe flame outward.


----------

